#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Subject line from Excel Cell reference

## Shibu.excel

Hi Below code will took the outlook mail body from a selection range in Excel.

i this code itself want to take the subject from a cell reference.(B2)

The cell B2 contain the Subject matter.So the subject should take from the B2 cell reference and the mail body part will be from a selection range.

the code is given below.

With OutMail
        .To = "aa123@abc.com"
        .CC = ""
        .BCC = ""
        .Subject = "This is the Subject line"
        .HTMLBody = RangetoHTML(rng)
        '.Send   'or use
        .Display
    End With


Regards

Shibu P V

----------


## broro183

hi Shibu,

Try the below & adjust the range as necessary...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


You will find a lot more useful info for emailling from Excel using Ron De Bruin's links on the below webpage:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm
(Sorry this may not be a hyperlink because I can't get the "insert link" icon to work on my computer.)

hth
Rob

----------


## scottmventers

Hi all

Is it also possible to have multiple cells in the subject line?

Many Thanks

----------


## scottmventers

No - I have worked it out.


Thanks again

----------


## arlu1201

Scott,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

